# Natural Remedies That Work!



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

There are many natural things you can do to help regain your previous good state of health. Here are some of the things I have do that helps me feel better. Hope some of these ideas will help you too! The best thing will be for you to continue with this forum so that you receive emotional support as well. Anxiety and depression are to be expected with all you have been going through. This is a very isolating experience. It is challenging to get even a proper diagnosis for this. How much of a challenge your life must be, working around this illness. I am proud of you for searching out answers. Keep a positive frame of mind and continue asking questions and searching for answers. You are all very brave and I wish you the best in your search for good health.Some of the activities I add to my day to reduce bloating, constipation and reduce pain:One tablespoon of black chia seeds every morning sprinkled on cereal with rice or almond milk. You can also sprinkle on your salads. Once inside your body this beautiful natural chia seed swells and coats the intestinal lining and is calming and soothing for the body. Chia seeds also provide easily digestible protein and calcium and they help naturally with elimination. One tablespoon of Aloe Vera juice once or twice a day. Helpful in coating the intestinal lining reducing pain and bloating. Make sure it is the drinkable kind of Aloe Vera juice.One teaspoon Omega 3/6/9 oil - Cold Pressed Extra Virgin Sacha Inchi Oil. Highest concentration of Omega 3 of any food. Coats and soothes intestinal walls. Can also be applied externally.One small bottle refrigerated Bio-K Plus CL1285 Liquid super strain acidophilus. This is a dairy free, soy free product with a rice base. This is the most important part of the program that will give the most immediate results. This particular strain of acidophilus is the one ingredient your body has been missing as it is often taken by prescription drugs, most particularly antibiotics. If you are unable to locate this particular product where you are, look for a non-dairy form of acidophilus in a capsule. When I have time, I make raw orange juice with my juicer taking extra care to peel away only the orange colored part of the skin, (the zest) leaving all or most of the pith, the white part, intact to be juiced along with the rest of the orange. This white part, the pith, of the orange also helps to coat and soothe the intestines preventing leakage into the body. You could also just eat that part of the orange.I do not eat dairy products. I do not take prescription drugs or any over the counter remedies as they create more problems than they solve.I occasionally, (every three to six months) will use a cleanse product called Bioxy Cleanse with advanced Nascent Oxygen Technology for a night or two if I feel my system has become too overloaded, this product introduces oxygen into the intestines creating a chemical reaction that liquifies matter. Make sure you are taking extra acidophilus after using this product.Hot teas throughout the day and evening like peppermint, fennel, and chamomile help to soothe, calm and repair.I like to eat raw food. Raw fruit and vegetables. Raw food and juices. Smaller meals and snacks throughout the day rather than three large meals. Very little processed food, if any. That would be anything coming out of a can, package, box, or cupboard. Real, live food seems to provide the best results and saves on cooking and preparation time too.I recently bought an exercise machine called a Total Body Shaper, which is an oscillation/spiraling device. I use it each day as it allows me to exercise without pain even on those days when I can't do anything physical, but have to anyway. Exercise also helps with the pain often associated with this condition and gives me the endorphine and seratonin boost that I need to carry on. You can also walk fast for ten minutes a day if you don't have a machine like this and over a longer time it will provide you with a similar excellent result. Daily exercise is critical to maintaining your health with this condition what ever way you do it. Taking up a hobby like gardening is also good. Fresh air, exercise and a calming activity together.Time for mediation every day will also help to calm the mind and body. Hope this natural info helps you to take a different look at your options today. Do you have any natural remedies or products that you are using that are not on the list above? I would be very interested in hearing about them. Please let me know what you have discovered.Best wishes on your road back to good health! Gail


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Its not exactly a natural remedy but I've found that if I eat slower and chew my food better it really helps my stomach. Also turning the TV off and having no distractions when eating can help too, you also enjoy your food more and can pay attention to physical cues such as being full or uncomfortable.


----------



## lauriez (Jan 16, 2011)

Gail - I've never heard of chia seeds or Sacha Inchi Oil. Do you get those at your local healthfood store or order online?Laurie


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Hello Laurie,Chia seeds can be purchased in bulk at any health food store. Also sold under the name brand "Salba". Very inexpensive and also wonderful for replacing calcium in your system. Any omega oil will do, another good one is Udo's Choice - Udo's Oil 3/6/9 Blend made with Flax, sesame, sunflower and other seed oil also found at a health food store. The dairy free acidophilus can be located in a fridge in your health food store and must remain in the fridge at your home. These are super inexpensive remedies that can make a vast difference in your health by changing what is happening inside on a day to day basis. Good luck with experiencing something new! Best wishes, Gail


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Laurie, Here is some more info on the Sacha Inchi Oil:The Sacha Inchi (Plukenetia volubilis linneo) plant is indigenous to the Peruvian Amazon Forest, and produces small nuts that are extremely rich in high quality, nutritious vegetable oil.Sacha Inchi oil was awarded the gold medal for excellent organoleptic qualities at the World Edible Oils competition in Paris, in 2004.Sacha Inchi oil is valued as a nutritional supplement because it contains a high concentration of polyunsaturated fatty acids, making it an excellent source for Omega 3 (alpha linolenic acid) and Omega 6 (linoleic acid).Herbs America Sacha Inchi Oil is 100% raw, cold pressed, and contains no additives, preservatives, or cholesterol.This oil is the perfect supplement for people that do not eat fish or enough Omega-rich vegetables. It contains antioxidants vitamin A and vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol). It is high in protein, and rich in essential and non-essential amino acids that are important for good health.Sacha Inchi oil is highly digestible (96%), and does not cause gas or irritation, like some other oils. It contains no additives, or preservatives. Sacha Inchi has a distinctive, delicious flavor, and aroma. It is also an excellent dressing on salads and other foods...


----------



## lauriez (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Gail!I went to the healthfood store yesterday and I did find the chia seeds, but the didn't have the Sacha Inchi Oil. I'll go back and check on the Uldo's.The Bio-K Plus CL1285 was $3.99/each. Is that about what you pay?Instead of the regular aloe vera, I decided to try Lily of the desert Aloe Stomach Formula. It has a mixture of aloe and herbs, but it still taste like Aloe. Yech! Do you drink it straight or mix it with something?I've been suffering with this for over 20 years, so I'm not getting my hopes up, but I figure it's work a try.Laurie


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Hi Laurie,You are welcome, good for you! Just the chia seeds alone help to restore balance by creating a soft bulk without binding or impacting. Good on cereal or salads. Chia also provides bio-available calcum to the body.The Bio-K Plus is expensive, I agree. Yes, that is what I had to pay for each bottle. I took one bottle a day for fourteen consecutive days and then switched to a capsule format of dairy free acidophilus for the rest of the month which costs much less. I think a month altogether will be plenty to restore that particular friendly bacteria in my body. This product also helps tremendously with the continual constipation. I can see how I have stripped all of the good bacteria from my body throughout the years. My mom had a doctor who did home visits and he made sure we were on a continual dosage of antibiotics for colds or anything. I had so much antibiotics that my first set of teeth were purple from the effects of the drugs. Any type of prescription drug can have the same effect of removing all the good bacteria from our bodies. I am thinking about 30 days on it should restore my system and rebuild the supply.The drinkable Aloe Vera does taste yukky. I take a drink from the bottle and then a drink of water to chase it down. Once it is down it really settles the stomach and helps again to coat the intestine like the chia seeds. I believe we are supposed to have some "bitter" in our diets. Amazing how used we are to the sweet and salty tastes almost every food we consume has. Tastes bad, works good. After reading many posts on this forum I decided to go to my health food yesterday morning as soon as it opened to find the Colostrum and the L-Glutamine that are being highly recommended, which I began taking yesterday. (Always happy to be a lab rat when called upon, lol) Both of these products are amazing for ibs and I am already seeing immediate benefits from both. The young gal who helped me find what I needed was also taking the L-Glutamine for ibs with great success. The L-Glutamine is an amino acid that has the ability to go in and repair intestinal tissues. This is what I have been looking for as a permanent solution. The Colostrum is absolutely amazing too. Right away the colostrum started relieving pain and pressure. I purchased the brand called Sequel - First Milking Colostrum. It comes in a lozenge for slow release into your system. Colostrum must have been harvested within the first six hours and will say so on the label if it is. Really excited to see what happens this week with adding these two new food products to my program. I believe the return to health is like a steps up a ladder. You try something new, it has a positive effect, you feel better, then you have the courage to try something else new. I really appreciate people who are willing to step away from the current thinking to try something completely new, just like you.Good for you Laurie for maintaining your hope and taking it upon yourself to find some new answers! Best wishes, Gail


----------



## lauriez (Jan 16, 2011)

Gail - What is the dosage and brand of L-Glutamine that you got?Laurie


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Hello Laurie,The L-Glutamine I am taking is from Now. I am taking 500 mg three times a day with meals. The difference is astonishing in just a week. Much healing is happening. Any brand name product will work. Look for differences in your body that will occur very rapidly. Most amazing results!! The price is less that $20 for 120 capsules. Very inexpensive product with quick results. Best wishes, Gail


----------



## PennyYa (May 24, 2011)

For the past few months I have been trying out a new natural health product called TuZen. It's a probiotic especially formulated for IBS. I've been weary of these types of products in the past...I've tried a lot of probiotics and none seem to work. But I stuck to TuZen for 2 weeks or so, and slowly things started to improve. I have more frequent bowel movements and a lot less pain. I don't know if it will work for everyone, but it is worth a try. I've been using it for almost 3 months now, and there are some days that I don't even worry about bowel movements; I feel somewhat normal. I think it's worth a try, but remember it took me a few weeks to see any kind of results, but there have definitely been large improvements in my daily life.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

I've been using a Chinese herb called Huang Lian Su (berberine). It is an anti-microbial agent except against lactobacilis bifidus, (in Activia yougurt). The bifidus seems to stabilize mast cells and inhibit them from activating NF-kappaB, that turn "on" inflammatory genes. The combination fosters "good" enterobacterial growth.


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

The probiotic TuZen and the chinese herb Huang Lian Su sound like excellent re-builders for the intestines as well. I like the idea of a product that will re-build the intestinal walls which I believe the L-Glutamine is doing too. Wow, still amazed at how much better I am feeling all around even after such a short time. No bloating, no gas, no constipation, no pain. Most amazing results so far with it.Thanks for passing on your excellent information so that anyone who is drawn to experiencing something new will have the opportunity. So something that is magnesium based and/or something that re-supplies the natural bacteria in the gut like a probiotic, acidophilus, bifidus.Thanks again for responding and for having the courage to experience something outside of what is often offered for ibs. Best wishes to you all on your journey back to health! Gail


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks to your good tips, I had the idea to expand the range of good bacteria that I am taking and found a non-dairy Healthy Start Kit from Natren at my health food store. For a very low cost you receive three different types of good bacteria, including the very important bifidus which feeds the large intestine. The other two work on your ability to digest and eliminate. This is really helping a lot. Not taking anymore of the L-Glutamine for a bit as it really caused a lot of heartburn, although I did see some interesting results and a reduction of pain. Will take a break from that for a week or two.Not sure if the answer is one thing or many things. Best to not give up hope or expect someone the hand the answer over on a silver platter. I think the doctor's are just as perplexed as we are. Starting to believe now that it is our over usage of prescription and over the counter drugs that strips our body of all the good bacteria. I believe it is possible to restore the system back to health one step at a time.Keep writing in with what is working. We are starting to see a common thread here that could work for everyone. The cost of the health start kit of three good bacteria is about $1 a day. You would notice a difference within the first two weeks. I think you will be amazed at the difference you will feel in your body almost immediately. Best wishes, Gail


----------



## Amy Peterson (Jun 6, 2011)

One of Natural Remedies IBS is the Probiotics level or the healthy bacteria living in our bodies, especially those that are found in the digestive tract. It keeps that whole area's system running smoothly. Those who are always suffering might be lacking this kind of bacteria. There are natural supplements available which will promote probiotics and eliminate harmful bacteria inside your tummy. If you incorporate just the right amount of probiotics inside then there will be a huge improvement on your digestion and absorption of nutrients and vitamins.


----------



## woebegone (Jun 4, 2011)

HelloI read with interest this article, I too try to use only natural remedies. I have been an IBS-D sufferer for more years than I care to count and tried many remedies some good some not so. My symptoms have been changing over the last two years or so, now only occasional bouts of "D", I now get intermittent bouts of constipation, incomplete evacuation, severe bloating and gas pains. Over the years the IBS-D was often very severe, so much so I would be afraid to leave the house, sometimes lasting for months. There were times when I was fortunate to have long periods of normality and life was good again. Bio-K Plus and Pro-biotics like Culterelle and Florastor...which I still use... along with an IBS diet plan helped me considerably. This new turn of events has me really puzzled, Constipation was never an issue, I've always had to deal with quite the reverse! I am constantly careful in avoiding foods that would trigger an "D" episode so now that my symptoms have changed I'm not sure how to deal with them, always afraid of triggering the "D" episodes again. Three months ago I suffered a very bad case of the Flu with complications and I was prescribed three lots of antibiotics, I've always avoided taking them in the past since they always resulted in severe "D" attacks but this time I was so ill I had no choice. It was unbelievable but I did not get the "D", Constipation instead happened, I figured it was because I was eating very little. The "C", bloating, painful gas has lingered on though, it doubles me over, worse after I eat. I've never taken a laxative in my life so I started researching more natural remedies eating more fruits and green veggies, things I often had to avoid. I read about the Chai seeds...from your post... and after researching several sites on the Web lauding how beneficial they are, I bought a pound. I started taking them yesterday, knowing how my body has a tendency to over-react to some things, I only used a 1/2 tsp on cereal and Almond milk, then another 1/2 tsp in non-fat Greek yogurt with a banana, another 1/2 tsp at dinner , I started to feel very jittery after dinner and thought I was going to have a panic attack, after each 1/2 tsp of Chai I would drink a full glass of water. My husband looked up side effect sthat Chai may have, I did not think they had any, did not see any when I read Dr Weil's report of the benefits, but obviously they do, especially for those of us in the "Senior Citizen" group which I happen to be in, also, anyone with high blood pressure taking medication for it should not take it,I don't happen to have that but my husband does and he thought he may start taking the CHai too, other side effects too for certain people. I have to admit, that today the bloating and painful gas is not as intense as it has been, still painful and uncomfortable though, I took only 1/4 tsp of Chai this morning on my cereal, no jittery feelings but I am very wary of taking more. The L-Glutamine has me very interested in trying, I will check it out first to see if there are any side effects for the likes of me. I'm finding out that as we get older we have to be more careful what we put into our bodies.Thank you for your very informative post


----------



## constipation treatment (Jun 6, 2011)

Another constipation tip for those who are prone to straining is to learn how to push without actually straining. When you have placed your feet on the stool, simply lean forward and breathe normally. This will enable your stomach muscles to push the stool out without straining. Essentially, you are pushing from your waist. If you are dealing with constipation you should increase your dietary fiber and consume an adequate amount of water. Eat green leafy vegetables and fruits. Munching on dried fruits throughout the day can also help to relieve constipation. Drinking a glass of water the first thing in the morning can also help to regulate the bowels. Try to eat at the same time each day so you can get your system on a regular schedule. You should always respond to any sign that your bowels want to move. Delaying or putting off a bowel movement can aggravate constipation. No matter where you are, if you feel like your bowels want to move, find a bathroom.


----------



## sweetpea789946 (Jun 8, 2011)

Are chia seeds ok for someone with diverticulosis?


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

woebegone said:


> HelloI read with interest this article, I too try to use only natural remedies. I have been an IBS-D sufferer for more years than I care to count and tried many remedies some good some not so. My symptoms have been changing over the last two years or so, now only occasional bouts of "D", I now get intermittent bouts of constipation, incomplete evacuation, severe bloating and gas pains. Over the years the IBS-D was often very severe, so much so I would be afraid to leave the house, sometimes lasting for months. There were times when I was fortunate to have long periods of normality and life was good again. Bio-K Plus and Pro-biotics like Culterelle and Florastor...which I still use... along with an IBS diet plan helped me considerably. This new turn of events has me really puzzled, Constipation was never an issue, I've always had to deal with quite the reverse! I am constantly careful in avoiding foods that would trigger an "D" episode so now that my symptoms have changed I'm not sure how to deal with them, always afraid of triggering the "D" episodes again. Three months ago I suffered a very bad case of the Flu with complications and I was prescribed three lots of antibiotics, I've always avoided taking them in the past since they always resulted in severe "D" attacks but this time I was so ill I had no choice. It was unbelievable but I did not get the "D", Constipation instead happened, I figured it was because I was eating very little. The "C", bloating, painful gas has lingered on though, it doubles me over, worse after I eat. I've never taken a laxative in my life so I started researching more natural remedies eating more fruits and green veggies, things I often had to avoid. I read about the Chai seeds...from your post... and after researching several sites on the Web lauding how beneficial they are, I bought a pound. I started taking them yesterday, knowing how my body has a tendency to over-react to some things, I only used a 1/2 tsp on cereal and Almond milk, then another 1/2 tsp in non-fat Greek yogurt with a banana, another 1/2 tsp at dinner , I started to feel very jittery after dinner and thought I was going to have a panic attack, after each 1/2 tsp of Chai I would drink a full glass of water. My husband looked up side effect sthat Chai may have, I did not think they had any, did not see any when I read Dr Weil's report of the benefits, but obviously they do, especially for those of us in the "Senior Citizen" group which I happen to be in, also, anyone with high blood pressure taking medication for it should not take it,I don't happen to have that but my husband does and he thought he may start taking the CHai too, other side effects too for certain people. I have to admit, that today the bloating and painful gas is not as intense as it has been, still painful and uncomfortable though, I took only 1/4 tsp of Chai this morning on my cereal, no jittery feelings but I am very wary of taking more. The L-Glutamine has me very interested in trying, I will check it out first to see if there are any side effects for the likes of me. I'm finding out that as we get older we have to be more careful what we put into our bodies.Thank you for your very informative post


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Hello,Wow, you have been through a lot! Congrats on working on the natural remedies, which will help us all. I like to hear of the success you have had with re-instating the good bacteria into your body. A load up of three different kinds of antibiotics can put a tremendous strain on a body that is already working at full capacity. Sure looks like a big trigger in your recent relapse. I admire your get it done attitude on the Chia seeds. Starting out at the smallest amount like a quarter or a half a teaspoon a day for the first week or two. Amazing how something that small is so powerful. That is exactly how you take the chia seeds. Drinking the extra water is an excellent idea as well. Start out slowly if your system is sensitive.A wonderful boost to your body now would be to drink some Kefir. Kefir is a yogurt like food product. Each tablespoon provides 5 billion good bacteria. You can tell it is active if the top has popped up on the container which indicates a live batch of good bacteria. I am drinking a small portion of this each day with excellent results. I am also still on the Natren Healthy Start Probiotics Kit with excellent daily results as well. This product in particular is replacing the bad bacteria in your stomach, large and small intestine with probiotics specifically created for those three sites. Makes sense when most of us are dealing with challenges with our digestion, absorption and elimination all at once.I will be continuing to flood my system with as many forms and formats of the probiotics as possible for the next thirty days. Very interesting results so far. Thanks to the gal who gave the info on the magnesium therapy baths. Just started with this. What a heavenly bath! If you loves baths for their recuperative nature you will love the magnesium salts. Could be just what the body ordered.Congrats to all who are thinking outside of the prescription form. Many blessings to you all on your path to a return to good health, Gail


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

sweetpea789946 said:


> Are chia seeds ok for someone with diverticulosis?


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Take a look at the link on the benefits of chia seeds when you have been diagnosed with diverticulosis. I think you will be amazed: http://www.mychiaseeds.com/Articles/DiverticulitisPrevention.htmlBest wishes and thanks for looking at something new. Gail


----------



## woebegone (Jun 4, 2011)

First off, thank you "Gail" for your added input on probiotics as you read I am a real fan of those and will continue taking them even though Florastor which especially works for me is on the expensive side, the benefits outweigh the cost.I will try the yogurt you mention, it sounds even more beneficial than the Greek one I use. I'll keep watching your posts.Thanks too for recommending the Chai Seeds."Sweetpea",I read that those with diverticulitis can take Chai Seeds for they turn to a gel as they absorb fluids in the body so therefore coat the intestines not adhere to them like regular seeds can and possibly causing an inflamation. I researched that area for my Gastro Dr has always told me to avoid seeds too as I was a likely candidate for Diverticulitis. I have had no adverse effects from the Chai seeds though I am still taking only small doses and drinking lots of water. I'm happy to say my Constipation woes have lessened, still some abdomen discomfort with bloating and gas pains. I'll continue with the Chai seeds in small amounts. My husband wishes he could take them too but as he is taking high blood pressure medicine it is not advised. Good Luck!


----------



## lauriez (Jan 16, 2011)

Has anyone tried Sea Buckthorn? Dr. Oz mentioned it on his show the other day. It's supposed to be good for the digestive system and specifically helps with constipation. The only thing I'm not sure about is it's also good for weight loss because it suppresses the appetite. I already don't feel hungry most of the time because of my problems, so I don't really want to supress my appetite anymore. I ordered some just to try it out though.Laurie


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

The Kefir is an amazing food product. Am continuing to take it daily with my three system probiotics, friendly bacteria, as well as a teaspoon of chia seeds. As the chia seeds turn into a gel as they move through you, it is helpful for diverticulitis, unlike fibre products which can further block a system that is already struggling. The Kefir is available in the fridge at any health food store. Best wishes to you, Gail


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

Gail2011 said:


> The Kefir is an amazing food product. Am continuing to take it daily with my three system probiotics, friendly bacteria, as well as a teaspoon of chia seeds. As the chia seeds turn into a gel as they move through you, it is helpful for diverticulitis, unlike fibre products which can further block a system that is already struggling. The Kefir is available in the fridge at any health food store. Best wishes to you, Gail


Chia seeds are primarily insoluble fiber which can be a real trigger for IBS-C. How is this not causing issues for people with IBS-C? Especially during a flare-up?


----------



## lowimpact (Jul 3, 2010)

Gail2011 said:


> The probiotic TuZen and the chinese herb Huang Lian Su sound like excellent re-builders for the intestines as well. I like the idea of a product that will re-build the intestinal walls which I believe the L-Glutamine is doing too. Wow, still amazed at how much better I am feeling all around even after such a short time. No bloating, no gas, no constipation, no pain. Most amazing results so far with it.Thanks for passing on your excellent information so that anyone who is drawn to experiencing something new will have the opportunity. So something that is magnesium based and/or something that re-supplies the natural bacteria in the gut like a probiotic, acidophilus, bifidus.Thanks again for responding and for having the courage to experience something outside of what is often offered for ibs. Best wishes to you all on your journey back to health! Gail


----------



## lowimpact (Jul 3, 2010)

Can you tell me how much and how you are taking the Huang Lian Su??? I got some from my accupuncturist after i read about it on here and haven't started yet. I don't know how to take it and wondered if you have SIBO and if so, did it help eliminate the bacteria??? THanks so much for your response.


----------

